# To do the polish job for my glock?



## pomegrenade (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys!
I am thinking about doing this polish job (aka 25 cent trick) on my Glock 17 4th Gen which I saw on Youtube.

Due I also hold my Glock ready for some self defence situation I am a little bit worrying if it maybe influence the reliability of my Glock (maybe can cause sam jam or something like that).

Has anybody some experience with that? (I am sure somebody has )

Would be great if you could help me
Greetings,
pomegrenade


----------

